# Help with a Ryobi R161



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a Ryobi R161 that I have had for a couple years or so. I mostly used it to cut centering rings for high power rockets and last year to cut some new dash board panels for an 89 Corvette.

I pulled it out yesterday to round off some pine boards for a fish tank canopy. The router was mounted under a small router table. I got the bit mounted and made some test cuts and everything was great. However, after the fourth cut I started to notice the bit was dropping and the cut was not what it needed to be. I made sure everything was locked and tried again... This time I was back to the scrap wood, and the bit dropped again. 

I turned it on and just watched and the yellow ring on the router starts to spin when the motor is on. I can watch the bit and the motor drop when ever the unit is on. I pulled it from the table and tried it again but it will not keep the same depth.

Anyone have some ideas on what I need to do to keep this at the correct depth?


Tim


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Tim! I would guess that you have the plunge router. Have you pulled the Base from the motor to expose the springs? If you have, there is a small 1/4 in. brass piece that fits in the red touter plunge release inside of the left handle, i believe. Mine slipped out of the area that it is held, and would no longer hold position. If im correct, contact me, and i'll try to help.


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply dutchman...


This is not a plunge router... It's was just a small router that I was using under a small router table. The adjustment up and down was by using the big yellow ring that is in the middle of the router. I am about to take the router apart and see if adding some type of tape or something two the area where the lock clamps on the motor will tighten it up. 

Since it is not working anyway I figured that it would not hurt to open it up and see whats wrong.


Tim


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

I presume you are locking the locking handle when you adjust the depth. If you pull the motor you might be able to tighten up something in the housing that has worked loose. 
I have the same router and despite the little yellow arrow getting in the way of the depth ring turning, it does good work. 
Good luck.


----------

